# Carpet/hardwood transition



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

And end cap or baby threshold are wood transitions that are used in these situations.


----------



## jerryb48 (Nov 12, 2007)

*T-Molding*

T-Molding would also work


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

using a tmold over carpet is not the best of ideas. it will be stable under the wood, but the end that extends over the carpet will be soft and unstable.
causing premature cracking and breakage


----------



## kjwoodworking (Nov 21, 2007)

Florcraft nailed it. Don't use T track. I used a wood simulated metal transition piece on a floating floor I installed for added strength because customer was in a wheelchair. I had to make sure it had a big enough lip to compensate for the floating floor expanding and contracting with temperature change.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## silverlakeboyz (Dec 10, 2007)

*Carpet/Hardwood Transition*

I currently have carpeting transitioning to linoleum. I am installing floating hardwood next to the carpet. There is currently a transition (looks like metal shoe molding) that nails the carpet down. How do I remove this in order to use the end molding to transition from the floating floor to the carpet? If i pull this out then what do I nail the carpet to?


----------



## kjwoodworking (Nov 21, 2007)

I usually take a flat screwdriver and work it up under the edge of the metal molding (on the carpet side) and bend it up to release the carpet.
Work from one edge all the way across and release carpet-it will have little teeth to hold carpet. After you get carpet off it, you should see heads of nails that hold metal strip down.
In the past, I have installed the floating floor and where carpet meets floating floor, I fold it over and staple it or nail it down, staple works better.
I then used metal transition piece to cover the edge where carpet meets floating floor. The piece I used you have to nail down- just be sure to nail into subfloor, not floating floor.
There are other ways of doing this too-if no one else here has any others you can also check with your local home improvement store or flooring store. 

Here are some pics of a easy floating floor instalation http://www.kjwoodworking.com/kitchenremodel/laminatedfloor.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## TopTipper (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree that the wood T over carpet doesn't work and will likely lead to cracking.


----------

